# How's My Playing, Please Rank Me?



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I just picked up the guitar again after a 15 year break and I've been practicing for around a year now. 

Can you please give this video a listen and tell me what you think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxrQ3jm9eFw



I know I suck but whats a 44 year old man to do:smilie_flagge17:



Thanks

.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

By the way....I never claimed that I'm great or that I want to join a band or just show off. 

I'm just a regular guy who just sits at home and plays for my own pleasure. 

Never mind the wig and shades I'm just a shy guy (honest)



Thanks again :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You look like had fun. Power chords rule! :rockon2:


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Canadian Charlie said:


> I'm just a regular guy who just sits at home and plays for my own pleasure.


So the ranking does not really matter, right? Just :rockon2: keep posting fun videos and forget the critics!


----------



## caaustin02 (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice Job, rock and roll. The guys in my office liked it too.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Hows my playing*

Prety cool dude.We should get together and start a band.Now if I can only find my 80's style wig we will be all set.
Party on:rockon2::rockon2::rockon2:


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Ha! Love the presence of the cat!


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I didnt think that was Rank at all, Very cool, Having fun is what its all about, great job Chuck Canuck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Charlie, that was a fun video. That's what it's all about, plus the cat seemed to like it as well. :rockon:


----------



## nova1010 (Jan 16, 2009)

NIce job Chuck looks like the cat was enjoying it,cool cat.

As long as your having fun thats all that counts eh sdsre


----------

